# 3b2 software



## senthilrek (Apr 10, 2005)

Guys i think so you all will be knowing of the 3b2 software. I just want to know the price of the latest version i.e. 8.07h server edition. Kindly help me out guys because i am planning to get one.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 11, 2005)

No I don't know about it so please tell me what type of software is that?


----------



## senthilrek (Apr 11, 2005)

its a e-publishing software, kindly somebody provide me with more details as i have asked


----------



## mishra_09 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am selvaraj from chennai, india. I have arbortext print publisher version 9.0 for second sale. cheap price. If you are interested mail me to - chennaihub@yahoo.com

Thanks
selvaraj


----------

